
You Can Now Reserve Whole Sections of Dolores Park Grass for Yourself for $$$ - chirau
http://sfist.com/2016/05/23/rec_parks_pilot_program_allows_you.php
======
SteveWatson
Not. [http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Dolores-Park-
reservati...](http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Dolores-Park-reservations-
Rec-and-Park-trash-rent-7942711.php)

